# 1970 Overmyer Mould Company Flask



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 31, 2019)

Recently I bought this very unique and rare 1970 50th Anniversary Overmyer Mould Company bottle. It was made for them by the Hillsboro Glass Company in Illinois. The factory existed from 1961-1997. They were actually a subsidiary of Hiram Walker & Sons Distilleries and for this reason, most bottles made there were amber in color. So it's no surprise that this bottle is also amber. The Overmyer Mould company crafted molds for most of the major players in the glass industry including Anchor Hocking Glass and then later Anchor Glass Container. The bottle is even listed in the Anchor Hocking Commemorative bottle book, with a value of $450.00 to $500.00 if it has the small Overmyer company brochure that came with it. Unfortunately I don't have that but the bottle is enough for me.


----------



## ncdellwood (Dec 31, 2019)

Well that's neat looking, Happy New Year!


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 31, 2019)

Pretty cool! You should come to Kentucky, we have many Anchor Hocking, Wheaton and such bottles as this.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 31, 2019)

ncdellwood said:


> Well that's neat looking, Happy New Year!


Thank you. Happy New Year to you also. And welcome to the site.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 31, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Pretty cool! You should come to Kentucky, we have many Anchor Hocking, Wheaton and such bottles as this.


I wonder if that's because it's a state in between other states that had Anchor Hocking plants.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 31, 2019)

That's a very good collectors piece. The stopper itself is amazing. It kind of reminds me of some of the Jim Beam commemorative bottles. Certainly a keeper.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 31, 2019)

slugplate said:


> That's a very good collectors piece. The stopper itself is amazing. It kind of reminds me of some of the Jim Beam commemorative bottles. Certainly a keeper.


That's a great comparison. I've checked out some of those and they are well done. I wonder what bottle maker did the Jim Beam ones.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 31, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I wonder if that's because it's a state in between other states that had Anchor Hocking plants.




Might be. I can remember Paul Revere flasks, bitters bottles, blob tops, sherman flasks, Jefferson flasks, and a few others.


----------



## SW Florida Collector (Feb 20, 2021)

This is one of my favorite bottles in our collection. I would post photos but they are not professional ones.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 20, 2021)

SW Florida Collector said:


> This is one of my favorite bottles in our collection. I would post photos but they are not professional ones.


Likewise, it's one of my favorites too. It's a very rare unique item. I'm glad you got your hands on one.


----------

